# -



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That’s a sweet deal waiting for someone.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

If I didn’t have a new frame and trailer to pay for, I’d be all over that.


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

Aire Jag is 16' with 24" diameter, Aire Leopard is 18' with 26" diameter.


----------



## Mike315c (Apr 22, 2021)

Available?


----------

